# Over 40 Bodybuilders



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Are there any over 40 bodybuilders like myself here?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m 42 but prefer the term weight trainer lol

yup theres a few old feckers on here..

theres a dude on here called extreme who`s 60 :becky:


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Right on bro. 46 here. thanks for replying.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome.

I will be 40 in 4 months. Can't wait


----------



## hux (Jan 9, 2010)

43 and still havent reahed my peak ha ha


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

excellent.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

hey cal i thought u were 53 mate


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m 42 but prefer the term weight trainer lol
> 
> yup theres a few old feckers on here..
> 
> theres a dude on here called extreme who`s 60 :becky:


 I also prefer to be called a weight lifter or trainer ,lol.

Extreme's 60?


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

yep i am, and feel more mature as a bodybuilder, my muscle is certantly better, i would like to think of us all a a good wine or cheese, they get better as they age


----------



## rand61 (May 8, 2010)

Aye I,ve just turned 49 a couple of weeks ago.:nod:


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

this is all excellent. was feeling a bit out of place from some of the other sites i visited.


----------



## Darren Wilson (Jul 9, 2009)

I am 43 (44 in July) & still as keen as ever. I train at a gym in Stockton & a lot of the lads who train there are also over 40.

For me, the wear & tear of years of pushing myself is starting to show, but it hasn't lessened my determination to keep improving. I have a niggling shoulder strain that won't go away (going to see my doc on Friday, but don't expect too much from them), plus last year I suffered a proloapsed disc, that really hit me for six. On the plus side, I walked a lot more, as even driving was painful & I lost about 3 stone. I am told that I look a lot better for it. I was just bulk before. My workouts focussed on heavy lifting, but now I am more strict with how I lift & also have less rest between sets. I also do regular cardio now & my back problem is improving.

Have your training routines changed with regards to weight lifted/rest periods etc as you have got older?

Are any of you competing, or plan to compete in the future?

Do any of you have long term injuries & how do you work around them?

Pass on your knowledge. I am always prepared to listen & learn:high5:


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

great stuff keep it up darren. i have never had a serious injury. now i do a 4 day split routine and it seems to work well.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

im 47 mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by TheCrazyCal
> 
> ...


at least lmao :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> hey cal i thought u were 53 mate


lol n i thought you were a confirmed natty pmsl


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cal your name is about to be changed to something less flattering, you tosser.

I'm 40, I've had plenty injuries, plenty surgery for medical issues (not bodybuilding related) and have taken loads of gear and lifted a lot of weight and the best thing is I don't regret a thing!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

glad you dont regret the gender reassignment bud :becky:

thats "t r a i n i n g g o d" or just 6 pack without trying lol aka skinny dude :becky:


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

i think i missed something


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol me too-hopefully a flying fist!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Who's laughing now Gollum?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol you fcuker, good to see youre spellings improved :becky:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You're Anorexic Gimp for 24 hours, we'll see how you behave before the renaming ceremony!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

any excuse to get me on me knees!

i`m off to manchester to see TNA bud so you so will be MIA for a few days...

keep taking those hormones dude :becky:

lol i missed this place.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

anorexic gimp....lol lol...im never gonna piss of Extreme if thats what he does haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol you can do better than gollum..far too macho n ripped to be embarressing..

what about the force of nature hehe!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

op2:

Who needs tele when you have this banter!


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll take banter over TV anyday especially Reality TV.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fecking love big brother :becky:

ive watched evry series :tongue1:

and tonite i`m going to see well muscled, oiled up men, wrestling in tight pvc shorts lol

which is more embarressing to admit too..


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

Then you must have gotten hypmotized by it. Reality TV is hypnotic. Can rot your brain.


----------

